# Need for Speed Shift : Bugs



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
wollte euch nur mal einen Bug in diesem Spiel zeigen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr auch ein paar Bugs reinstellen würdet 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## HolySh!t (28. Dezember 2009)

Jo,den Bug hat ich auch schon öfters,aber ich glaube der Patch wollte den doch entfernen 
Oder hasse den Patch net druff?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Dezember 2009)

Das ist das Komische.
Der Patch wird ganz normal installiert, im Online-Modus zeigt er aber immernoch an, dass ich nicht die neue Version habe


----------



## HolySh!t (28. Dezember 2009)

Naja solange die Graßhalme keine unsichtbare Wand bilden,ist es ja noch im Rahmen des erträglichen


----------



## Sesfontain (28. Dezember 2009)

Bei Alpental gibts auch schönes Gras auf der Strecke


----------



## HolySh!t (28. Dezember 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Bei Alpental gibts auch schönes Gras auf der Strecke


Und neben der Strecke


----------



## Sesfontain (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich dachte immer schwarzen Mutterboden
Andere Bugs abe ich noch nicht so grafisch gesehen.Höchstens den Speedbug (der Recordingserver ,der Zeiten online nimmt geht mal eben off und kommt wieder on- so fallen die Rundenzeiten) wäre noch erwähnenswert..


----------



## HolySh!t (28. Dezember 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer schwarzen Mutterboden


Ka ich habs lange net mehr gedaddelt


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (29. Dezember 2009)

Hatte auch so enige Bug's, wie z.B schwarzer Himmel, heraus stehende Radnabe beim Koenigsegg und Gras auf der Strecke...

Aber einige sollen ja mit dem Patch 1.01 behoben worden sein..


----------



## Razor44 (29. Dezember 2009)

Mit einer GTX 260 hatte ich oft einen schwarzen Himmel und Gras auf der Strecke. Mit meiner 4890 nur noch Ruckler bei vielen Gegnern. 

Nach dem letzten Patch gehört alles der Vergangenheit an.

Edit// zu früh gefreut.. hab jetzt schwarze Kasten als Grafikfehler.. *kotz

Einfach so, urplötzlich...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Dezember 2009)

@ Mods : Bitte Thema in das Unterforum "Need for Speed" verschieben 

Hier noch ein Bug :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Johnny


----------



## HolySh!t (31. Dezember 2009)

Das is kein Bug,sondern die Zukunft -> schwebende Bremslichter


----------



## Sesfontain (31. Dezember 2009)

ahhh:/ 
der arme Zonda...
Was fährst du denn für Zeiten normal auf Spa?
@Topic: Ich finde bei leider keine Bugs.Bis auf das Alpentalgras ist nichts unnormal


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Dezember 2009)

> Was fährst du denn für Zeiten normal auf Spa?


Meine Schnellste war bisher 2:16,79


----------



## Sesfontain (31. Dezember 2009)

Nochmal zu Strekcnebugs..
Gibt es da Bugs ,die man zum Vorteil nutzen kann?Ich wurde heute als cheater und Buguser beschimpft ,obwohl ich nie eine 5s Strafe bekam ,oder von der Strecke grob abkam.Strecke war Silverstone GP


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde das Online-Gamen bei Shift ist sowie so shice


----------



## Sesfontain (31. Dezember 2009)

Wieso das denn?
Ich finde ,an Karriere hat das Spiel ja nahezu nichts zu bieten ,da ist man einfach zu schnell durch..Daher fahre ich nahezu nur Online ,es sei denn ich trainiere mal eine Strecke intensiv


----------



## da_Fiesel (1. Januar 2010)

also ich weis jetzt nicht obs ein Bug ist oder nicht - 
bei manchen Wagen hängt beim Starten manchmal ganz kurz der Drehzahlmesser. So zwischen der Grenze von 4-5000rpm. Soll woll so ne Art Leistungsgrenze darstellen. Vor dem Hänger <4000rpm gehts nich so ab wie danach


----------



## Beachboy (22. Januar 2010)

Grass auf der Straße fetzt


----------



## Nomad (22. Januar 2010)

ich (besser gesagt mein vater) hatte mal ein komplett unsichtbares auto!! aber leider kein screenshot gemacht


----------



## Own3r (31. Januar 2010)

@ Razor44
Manchmal blitzen auch bei mir auch plötzlich schwarze Kästchen auf, obwohl beide patches drauf sind. -.-


----------



## norse (1. Februar 2010)

och is doch ganz lustig das mit den bugs 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Februar 2010)

> @ Razor44
> Manchmal blitzen auch bei mir auch plötzlich schwarze Kästchen auf,  obwohl beide patches drauf sind. -.-



Wenn du deine Graka übertaktest hast, wär's kein Wunder


----------



## HolySh!t (3. Februar 2010)

Letzten hatte die Ki bei mir nen Skillbug
Wenn man das Rennen beendet sieht man ja noch wie die Ki den eigene Wagen kurze Zeit fährt.
Und bei mir hat sich die Ki überschlagen, weil sie über eine unsichtbare Rampe auf der Start/Zielgrade gefahren ist


----------



## Razor44 (4. Februar 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Graka übertaktest hast, wär's kein Wunder



Hi,

es lag nicht an der GraKa. Hab es neu installiert und seitdem sind die Kästchen weg.


----------

